# [emerge] Erreur de compilation Vmware-modules

## leatherface

Bonjour à tous,

Je tente d'installer Vmware workstation avec emerge et je tombe sur un souci à savoir que la compilation plante sur vmware-modules.

Je dispose d'un kernel 2.6.29 et voici le message d'erreur:

```
 *             environment, line 2761:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                    LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}    ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V65 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/temp/environment'.

```

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai abandonné vmware server 1.0.x à cause de cela, ne connaissant pas les relations entre les versions des modules et celles du soft lui même (et n'arrivant pas à trouver un version compilant pour la dernière version de vmware server 1.0.x et mon kernel)

Il faut savoir que vmware server 2.0.x est sorti depuis un moment, mais je ne sais pas si l'ebuild de ces modules vmware server s'applique aussi à cette version.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé les VMWare-tools directement proposés avec ton virtualiseur ? En général ça marche plutôt bien.

----------

## ghoti

@anigel : heu quel rapport entre les vmware-tools et les vmware-modules ?   :Shocked: 

@leatherface : rien de plus intéressant dans la partie qui précède le message que tu donnes ?

----------

## Bio

Il faut les modules 1.0.0.24 pour le kernel 2.6.29

----------

## ghoti

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Il faut les modules 1.0.0.24 pour le kernel 2.6.29

 

 :Question:   :Shocked: 

D'où tiens-tu ça ?

Ici, vmware-modules-1.0.0.23 (donc la version stable !) compile parfaitement et fonctionne très bien avec les gentoo-sources-2.6.29 sur x86 ...

----------

## Bio

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Bio wrote:*   Il faut les modules 1.0.0.24 pour le kernel 2.6.29 
> 
>  
> 
> D'où tiens-tu ça ?
> ...

 

Je tiens ça de mon expérience personnelle. Depuis mon passage au 2.6.29-r5 il m'a été impossible d'installer et vmware-workstation sur mon desktop et vmware-server 2 sur mon serveur. Jusqu'à ce que les modules 1.0.0.24 soient disponibles

----------

## novazur

Sachant qu'en général, si par hasard vous venez de compiler le noyau en question pour lequel vous cherchez à compiler les modules de vmware, il vous faut d'abord rebooter sur le noyau en question. Sinon jamais ça ne passera.

Je dis ça au cas où...

----------

